# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در 6 VB > ابزارهای گزارشگیری در VB6 >  در خواست آموزش نرم افزار Active Report

## Ali0541

از عزيزان فردي مقاله ي آموزشي نرم افزار Active Report داره؟
ممنون مي شم برام بزارين

----------


## HjSoft

چون اين ابزار نسبتا كم استفاده ميشه ، لذا فكر نكنم آموزشي براش باشه ، ( البته يه جستجو بكنيد ) .
ولي شما بگين تو چه قسمت مشل دارين تا كمكتوم بكنيم .

----------


## parsaei

سلام ، لطفا بگيد چطوري ميشه با استفاده از كد به اشياي روي گزارش دسترسي داشت
مثلا من ميخوام با كد رنگ فونت يك label را در گزارشم تغيير بدم
با تشكر

----------


## soheil_programmer

واسه تغییر رنگ از روی فرم اصلی برنامتون کد زیر را در یک رخداد قرار دهید:
ActiveReport1.Label1.ForeColor=VbRed

----------


## y.saied

دوستان و اساتید محترم اگر آموزشی در مورد دیتاریپورت دارین لطفاً دریغ نفرمایین

----------


## saeed_r67

سلام.
آموزش اکتیو ریپورت رو براتون گذاشتم.
اگه کسی از دوستان رفرنسش رو هم خواستند بگن.
اینم لینک دانلودش که براتون آپلود کردم
لینک رو تو دانلود منجر کپی کنید.
http://718593.20upload.net/files/shahrivar/12841493711.rar

آموزش های جدید تری هم هست.اگه خواستید بگید بزارم.

----------


## mds_boy

> سلام.
> آموزش اکتیو ریپورت رو براتون گذاشتم.
> اگه کسی از دوستان رفرنسش رو هم خواستند بگن.
> اینم لینک دانلودش که براتون آپلود کردم
> لینک رو تو دانلود منجر کپی کنید.
> http://718593.20upload.net/files/shahrivar/12841493711.rar
> 
> آموزش های جدید تری هم هست.اگه خواستید بگید بزارم.


هر چی آموزش اکتیو ریپروت داری بزار، این یکی خیلی مقدماتی بود، کمی پیشرفته تر، نداری !؟
ممنون از مقاله.

----------


## majidmajii

دوستان کمکم کنید من به کریستال ریپورد 8.5 احتیاج مبرم دارم

----------


## saeed_r67

> هر چی آموزش اکتیو ریپروت داری بزار، این یکی خیلی مقدماتی بود، کمی پیشرفته تر، نداری !؟
> ممنون از مقاله.



مثل اینکه کسی استقبال نکرده . اگه استقبال شد حتما پیشرفته تر م هم میزارم

----------


## Javad-2010

هر چی آموزش اکتیو ریپورت داری بذار.
خیلی ممنون.

----------


## yakamous

سلام میشه آموزش های اکتیو ریپورت رو لطفا بذارین؟ 
و اینکه آیا با استفاده از اون دست کاربر انقدر باز هست که بتونه فیلدهای گزارش رو خودش بچینه؟

----------


## hassan70

اگه میشه بگید چطور میشه مشخص کرد که مثلا فقط دو تا group در یک صفحه چاپ بشه

----------


## hamdadkhafan

سلام آقا سعید
اون لینک خوبه رو بزار واسه آموزش اکتیو ریپورت بابا جان
دست گلت درد نکنه

----------

